# really sick guppies



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

I added a female guppy and some glolight tetras from petco to my 30g, without quarantine first, and within days most of my fish were dead or dying. I have the surviving guppies and the tetras quarantined and the guppies especially are in really bad shape.

I identified ich pretty quickly and have been succesfully medicating for that - but there's something else going on - all the color has drained out of the guppies bodies/tails - they are becoming a pale gray, like ghosts. The male's tail is turning white and falling apart.

I'm amazed they are still alive. Does this sound familiar to anyone? I don't have a camera so I can't post a pic...

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

It sounds like stress. What are your water parameters? Do you have anything for the fish to hide in?


----------



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think it's stress. These fish are turning gray and their tales are falling off. The condition began when they were in a 30 gallon aquarium that was at best only 40% stocked - lots of room, lots of hiding places - tank was fully cycled, ammonia and nitrite 0pm, regular water changes for nitrate, PH around 7.5, temp 76-78 - the male who's been in the tank the longest was healthy and happy until I added the female from petco - again, _most _of my fish are dying or dead since the petco addition, not just the guppies. The guppies are somehow hanging on and have an extreme condition which is why I'm posting - to see if anyone can identify it and if there's anything I can do in the next 24 hours.


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

add some stress coat and sea salt. Whats the temp at? Maybe increase in a bit.


----------



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay I'll go to the store and pick up some "stress coat" (sounds like a good thing to have around) but again, this condition developed in a larger tank under completely non-stressful circumstances. Since introducing that guppy from petco I've lost 4 tetra, 2 guppies, an upside-down catfish, an african spotted leaf fish, and the day isn't over.

Maybe it doesn't matter what it is, at this point its so far advanced I doubt they'll last until the end of the day anyway.

What a terrible experience. I'm never going to buy fish at petco again.


----------



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

It's "neon tetra disease" - fits the profile perfectly.

Sigh... well at least now I know there's nothing I can do...


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

... Sounds more like fungus to me?

Your other fish would not be dying if it was the 'neon tetra' disease.


----------



## Aquarius Keeper (Sep 22, 2008)

based on the research I've done, neon tetra disease can affect many fish, not just tetras - the neon tetras are just especially prone to it. It matches my situation exactly - blotting out of color into gray, tail turning white, bumps and bloating, followed by fin rot. Strange behavior in the early stages including restlessness and straying from the school. I treated for Ich 48 hours ago, the new symptoms showed up yesterday and now almost all of my fish are dead.

Mind you I'm not ruling out fungus in addition - if those petco fish were carrying ich and NTD, why not fungus as well?


----------

